# Stuffed Baked Apples



## jlloyd99 (Mar 28, 2006)

Even though I serve this as a dessert I'm going to put it here in the fruit section, since it can also be a side item or appitizer I suppose.  

Anyway I was watching Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals and saw this and thought wouldn't that be a perfect campfire food (it was) and the other day decided to try it in the smoker, low and behold it was great there too.  

4 large baking apples such as McIntosh, cored
1 Tbls. lemon juice
3/4 c. brown sugar
1/4 c. old fashiond oats
1/4 tsp. freshly ground nutmeg
1 tsp. cinnamon
4 Tbls. butter
2 oz. crasins or rasins
1/4 c. chopped walnuts or pecans
1 pt. carmle or vanilla ice cream
whipped cream

Core apples leaving the bottom intact with a melon baller.  Sprinkle apples with lemon juice to keep from browning.  Mix next 7 ingredients together to form a crumb mixture and stuff into the cored out apples.  Overstuff and the mixture will melt down during cooking.  Place in a small baking dish and place in a 350* smoker/fire/oven.  Bake for 15-20 minutes until apples are just tender.  Serve with ice cream and whipped topping.

Enjoy!


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 29, 2006)

I can certinaly testify that these apples are wonderful.  Delicious, mouthwatering, I can not say say enough about these apples!!!!!


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 29, 2006)

oh yea I forgot, MMMM Goooood!!!!!


----------

